
Ask HN: Do recruiters follow up emails ever work? - dudul
If you are a recruiter, do you ever get a response to a follow up after the original email was ignored?<p>If you are a recrutee: do you ever reply to a follow up after ignoring the first cold email?
======
montbonnot
I receive about 2 emails/week from recruiters. I don't answer. Sometimes I get
3 emails from the same recruiter. Amazon, Microsoft, startups, etc. They all
use the same boring pattern where they only customize the first line.

"I know you might be busy at xyz, but..."

"You might be receiving these kind of emails everyday, but..."

etc.

------
sheraz
This Ask HN just kicked me to write up something that I've been wanting to
test for a while [1].

Basically, I write back a canned response[2] and forget about it. If they
write back then we move forward.

[1] - [https://medium.com/@unmgmt/my-simple-reply-to-unsolicited-
re...](https://medium.com/@unmgmt/my-simple-reply-to-unsolicited-recruiter-
emails-3085f72317e3)

[2] -
[https://gist.github.com/undernewmanagement/c69c2378ca75f8882...](https://gist.github.com/undernewmanagement/c69c2378ca75f8882d7f)

------
husseiny
Depends on timing. You can ignore an email a few couple times but then that
special day arrives and you get that same email again but something is
different in your situation so you actually respond this time.

------
orless
Even if I'm not looking for a new position, I reply to offers which really
match my profile. If I don't reply on the first mail, I'll also definitely
ignore the follow-ups.

